# Pick a City's Best+Worst Building



## Hauler (May 30, 2012)

*Rules: Pick a City. Then show us a picture of your favorite building there, as well as a picture of a building you don't like at all.*

*Shanghai, China*

*Best:*

Simple, yet modern. I really like that thick, white outline on the roof. Wish it was taller, though.

Mirae Asset Tower (on the right)

SH0008-Shanghai Buildings by xavierincd, on Flickr

*Worst:*

Just ugly 

Bank of China Tower (on the right)

Pudong by chelseafb, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

NYC

Best: 2WTC









Worst: Westin Hotel


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Chicago:

Best: Sears Tower









Worst: AMLI River North


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Toronto:

Best: TD Center
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/uncle_buddha/3364133629/

Worst: Trump Tower


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

London:

Best: Shard









Worst: Guy's Hospital (Ironically right next to the Shard)







[/url]
GH 2 Aug by anthonySE1, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Moscow:

Best: Ministry of Foreign Affairs









Worst: Tower 2000


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Milan:

Best:
Vertical Forest 

















Worst: Veleasca Tower


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Jakarta :

Best , Menara Palma (the slanted one on the left)

Worst , Menara Global (ironically *right next *to the above :rofl: , the one on the right)


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Surabaya


Best, Intiland Tower


Intiland Tower by andrejunior, on Flickr

Worst, Plaza BRI


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ The 'best' ones look really cool, for both cities.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Shanghai 

Jasper Tower (completed 2008):





























worst:

China Safe building









www.passion-gratte-ciel.com


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

Hauler said:


> *Rules: Pick a City. Then show us a picture of your favorite building there, as well as a picture of a building you don't like at all.*
> 
> *Shanghai, China*
> 
> ...


ahhh come on...bank of china tower is beautiful...it reminds me torre espacio in madri....:cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2::cheers:








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torre_Espacio

stone combines well with glass...another example...
birmann 31 in são paulo








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=237516


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

shenzhen
the best
kingkey 100...:cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2::cheers:








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KK100

the worst...:lol::lol::lol:








http://huopa.shotsharing.com/file/231567522/Near-angle-view,World-Trade-Plaza,-Shenzhen


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Atlanta

Best: Suntrust Plaza:









Worst: Park Avenue Condominiums:


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Hong Kong

Best: International Commerce Center









Worst: Take your pick.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ :lol:

Of HK's best, I'd say the following, respectively:

1. The Center
2. 2IFC
3. BOC
4. ICC
5. Nina
6. Central Plaza


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^ The 'best' ones look really cool, for both cities.


I agree, cool designs indeed   .

Menara Palma is designed by *ARQUITECTONICA*

and

Intiland Tower is designed by (the late) *Paul Rudolph*

+ Paul Rudolph 's other work in Indonesia (the other Intiland Tower in here) is even cooler   .


----------



## Hauler (May 30, 2012)

Highcliff said:


> ahhh come on...bank of china tower is beautiful...it reminds me torre espacio in madri....:cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2::cheers:
> ...
> stone combines well with glass...another example...
> birmann 31 in são paulo


I don't like the Bank of China Tower, because it seems they tried to incorporate two building designs into one and failed at doing so. If the lower portion was removed and the upper extended all the way to the bottom, it could be a nice tower. Same, if you removed the upper portion. Here, I'll show you what I mean:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Gold Coast, Australia

Best: Soul


Soul by XXVIII, on Flickr


Worst: The Grand Mariner


----------

